# Some Great Bumper Stickers



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Lord, save me from your followers . Jesus loves you ... everyone else thinks you're an %$#@&*.

Atheism is a non-prophet organization. I refuse to do a battle of wits with an unarmed person .

I are a college student. Your kid may be an honor student, but you're still an idiot .

You ! Out of the gene pool ! You must be from the shallow end of the gene pool. 

Make it idiot proof and someone will make a better idiot . I took an IQ test and the results were negative.

I souport publik edekashion . He who laughs last thinks slowest . It's been lovely but I have to scream now.

I got this motor home for my wife. Best deal I ever made . Hang up and drive . My wife's other car is a broom.

Talk is cheap- until you hire a lawyer. My reality check bounced. Forget the flag - burn a politician !

Love thy neighbor, but don't brag about it. Save the whales. Collect the complete set ! 

Change is inevitable, except from a vending machine. Sex on television can't hurt you, unless you fall off .

Don't be stupid. We have politicians for that. I used to have a handle on life, but it broke.

Never get into an argument with a schizophrenic person and say"Just who do you think you are?"

Reality is a crutch for people who can't handle drugs . Dole for pineapple.

I still miss my wife, but my aim is improving . Gove me ambiguity, or give me something else .




Dyslexics untie ! Out of my mind. Be back in 15 minutes . Very funny,Scotty. Now beam down my clothes.

Lead me not into temptation. I can find it myself. My Karma ran over your dogma.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

"Recycled Ferrari" - a sticker often seen on clapped-out (and ugly) old UK cars in the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

"You can't spell 'crap' without 'rap'"


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

"He who dies with the most toys... still dies."


----------

